# Original A7 video vs A7II (and up)



## Ddilla (Jul 2, 2015)

Firstly, I apologize if this is a troll question, or if it's been asked before. I am new and this is my first thread. I'm excited to gossip about cameras with you all (I know my girlfriend is sick of hearing me ramble about cameras) 

How much worse are the video capabilities in the first Sony A7 vs the upgraded A7II and following models? (Ie. A7s, A7r, and the newly announced A7rII)

I know that after the A7II, each following model has s-log and higher bitrate video (with the addition of XAVC codec.) But how much worse is the video image in the a7? Can we also eliminate any talk of moiré and aliasing please  ? 

Can the original A7 still achieve a flat picture profile?

Will the A7 be discontinued soon because of the A7rII's announcement?


----------



## goodguy (Jul 3, 2015)

Wish I could give you the details you are looking for but I dont know these cameras good enough, from what I have heard the camera you want for video is either the A7S or A7R II
The A7R II can do 4K inbody while the A7S cant and need extra accessories which are expensive, big and heavy.
Another option if you want a good video camera is the Panasonic GH4 which has a much smaller sensor then the A7 FF but is really made for video and is a darn good picture taking machnie too.


----------



## Ddilla (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh ya I totally agree. Just rent, college, an bills keep me looking at the original A7. I have to go full frame. Need the low light capabilities and I'm tired of figuring equivalent focal lengths. Not to mention bokeh. They've probably stopped making the A7 right? The only thing I wish it had were S-log capabilities.


----------

